# Dressed up a couple JLs over the past weekend



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I added some decals to my "Fun-Jet" Corvette GS over the Memorial Day weekend. I also tuned and decaled one of my JL Mustangs. I made a T/A out of it.

Here are a some pictures:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I also lowered this one quite a bit.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks good!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*hey mike*

i forgot to tell you that for best performance i clean my tires every 10-20 laps. rubbing alcohol works great, but spit burnouts really work good to!

even better, it freaks marty out when i spit on his track!

decals really make stock bodies shine!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

mking said:


> i forgot to tell you that for best performance i clean my tires every 10-20 laps. rubbing alcohol works great, but spit burnouts really work good to!
> 
> even better, it freaks marty out when i spit on his track!
> 
> decals really make stock bodies shine!


It's not the spitting so much as you running your tongue all the way down the yellow lane. That kinda freaks me out....


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

hehehe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> It's not the spitting so much as you running your tongue all the way down the yellow lane. That kinda freaks me out....


Hey Marty next time he tounges the track I'll give you the signal so you can crank up the power! 

Maybe you could put some tabasco on his lane!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Those look good with the decals. White is always a good color for decals as they realy POP. lOOking gOOd in the neIghborhOOD!

:tongue: ================ :tongue:

Bob


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments.

The "Fun-Jet" is still running excellent. I love the drill rod, I gotta get more. I used it on two cars so far, the Mustang being one of them. That Mustang is my second fastest T-jet. The "Fun-Jet" is my fastest.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I've never liked the stock Mustangs but that one looks very nice all dressed up. Great work.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

TK Solver said:


> I've never liked the stock Mustangs but that one looks very nice all dressed up. Great work.


I dropped it at least 1/8 of an inch.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*drill rod*

mike, if you need more drill rod just holler. i must have about 20 feet of the 1/16 inch drill rod. just let me know how much you need

i think the drill rod is a great improvement, and i have been pleasantly surprised i havent spun any crown gears on the smooth axle. and the stock JLTO axle work great in stock Tjets

mike k


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Would someone tell me want drill rod is? I would also would like to know want fun jet is? lendell fcb


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*hi lendell*

i added some links below to related threads on tuning JLTOs/AW Tjets

briefly:

one big problem with JLTO and AW thunderjets is that while the rear axles are high quality, the real axle HOLES are too large for the axles. that makes the cars handle poorly (mostly wheel hop). alot of racers/customizers have tried to figure out where they can get replacement axle material, and someone realized drill blanks (metal rod sold in specific sizes to companies who make drill bits) made great axle material. drill lbanks are heat treated hardened steel, and are a bit expensive. drill rod is what drill blanks are made of, and drill rod has not been heat treated, so it is significantly less expensive (less than $2 for 3 feet; thats alot of axles). while drill rod is not hard enough for drill bits, it works fine as a slot car axle.

through trial and error, i found out that most JLTO axle HOLE problems could be cured using 1/16 (0.625) drill rod as a replacement. it is easy to cut with a dremel and cutt off disk. sometimes the holes are too big even for the 1/16, and then i just use a larger size. 

a FUN-JET is my trademark for a tuned up JLTO thats been tweaked for better performance. restricted pick up shoes, matched magents, better tires, the replaced axle, and usually an aftermarket front end. i track test them and if they dont make what i consider to be a fast time on my track, i keep tweaking. occassionally i give up on a particular chassis and just scrap it. i put them in a nifty little tin with some spare parts. once in a while i sell them. i have some FUN-JETs listed on the swap and sell area right now. FUN-JET revenues go to feed my controller addicition or to buy more parts. I just enjoy tuning cars. pretty much all my JLTO have been converted to FUN-JET standards. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=179985&highlight=fun-jet

(fun-jet pics)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=185852&highlight=fun-jet

(fun-jet review)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=182362&highlight=fun-jet

(more fun-jet pics) 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=185338

(current fun-jets)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=162740

(tune up thread; basically how i make a Fun-Jet)


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

where can you buy the drill rod stock?


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*drill rod source*

you can just google drill rod or drill blank and find lots of sources. 

i have used these guys, who seem happy to deal with small orders. 3 feet of drill rod is about $1.20, and shipping usually runs $7-8, so i usually order lots of 36 inch pieces. 

other sizes i like to keep on hand are wire size 51 (0.66), 52 (0.63) and 53 (0.58). 

http://www.wthutch.com/hssblanks/

you can also buy "piano wire" in 1/16 size from most hobby shops. i think the piano wire bends a bit easier than drill rod, and it is also not as polished.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Mcmaster.com

Here is a link to where it is.

http://www.mcmaster.com/param/asp/P...38689383946&ScreenWidth=1024&McMMainWidth=812


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Classics...*

Like'em both Mic. Sitting just right, nice and clean.


----------

